# problema al compilar gnome-panel-2.28.0

## pelelademadera

bueno, no puedo compilarlo. no quiere....

aca les dejo el log y el emerge info. busque en el bugzilla pero no hay nada, hay una version *-r2, pero me da el mismo error.

 *Quote:*   

> libtool: compile:  i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../.. -I./../../libpanel-applet -I../../libpanel-applet -Wall$
> 
> libtool: compile:  i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../.. -I./../../libpanel-applet -I../../libpanel-applet -Wall$
> 
> mv -f .deps/libclock_applet_la-clock-sunpos.Tpo .deps/libclock_applet_la-clock-sunpos.Plo
> ...

 

y el emerge info

Portage 2.1.7.10 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.4.2, glibc-2.11-r1, 2.6.31-git11server i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-git11server-i686-Intel-R-_Celeron-R-_CPU_2.93GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 03 Dec 2009 17:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.9-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.5.4-r2, 2.6.4, 3.1.1-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.5.3

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.64

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.10.2, 1.11

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="es_AR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="es_AR es es_LA"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/home/portagemio"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X aac acl acpi alsa bzip2 cdr cli cracklib cups cxx dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread encode ffmpeg flac fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gtk gtkstyle hal iconv jpeg jpeg2k lame lm_sensors mmx modplug modules mp3 mpeg mplayer mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ntfs ogg openal opengl pcre pdf perl png pppd python rar readline reflection reiserfs sdl session spell spl srt sse sse2 sse3 ssl svg sysfs tcpd themes toolbar truetype unicode usb v4l2 vcd webkit wifi win32codecs wireless x86 xcomposite xorg xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda--intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci"...................................... *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> graciela de antemano

 

----------

## quilosa

Prueba:

rm -r /var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.28.0 (como root)

y vuelve a emerger.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Tambien podría estar roto el enlace simbólico /usr/lib/libgcrypt.so -> libgcrypt.so.11.X.X.

De ser eso, simplemente creándolo de nuevo o reinstalando dev-libs/libgcrypt ya deberías poder compilar es aplicación y todas las demás que tuvieran a esta librería como dependencia.

Salud!

----------

